# Goat forms in Microsoft Word



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was speaking to someone about making the forms in word instead of excel. I believe it was sparks879 but if not or if you would also like a copy of them please pm me your e-mail and I will send them out to you. They are ready to be e-mailed 

you can see what I have here: http://thegoatspot.freeforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=726


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i'm looking for management forms, if thats what your're talking about....exel is too hard for me to figure out!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I e-mailed them to you per your pm request.

I wasn;t sure which you wanted so you got all of them in excel and then a copy in word. So use whichever you prefer/can open.

disclaimer: I personally have not made these but I have adapted them adn I find them very helpful in keeping each goats info organized.

Someone mentioned adding a % of daily gain. I can do this -- I THINK. So if that is something you want added to your record let me know.

What I do is just keep a blank copy of each and then go into it and then click 'save as" and then give it the goats name. That will save a new copy of the form without me having ot copy and paste everything.


----------

